# Motorhomes banned from grass pitches?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If ever there was a case for supporting the Motorhome Stopover (refer to http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/content/stopovers.htm)campaign I have just encountered it! Whilst on the way to west Cornwall last week I decided to stop over at the Stover CC site just off the A38 near Newton Abbott. Imagine my surprise when arriving early on a mid week afternoon, tired after a long drive, I was told the site was full.  In further discussion with the warden it transpired there were available grass pitches but he would not allow my 3.8 ton motorhome on these! Now it was a brilliant sunny day, the ground didn't look that wet and quietly annoyed I left wondering what the hell I paid membership for. I went 3 miles further on to a large commercial site which did have vacant hard standings and what is more didn't compulsary charge for electricity. Disscussing the matter with the site's proud owner he also said he would not allow me on his grass pitches but did remark there had been a lot of rain. However during my stopover here I did thoroughly inspect the ground and although damp in places I doubt very much I would have got stuck on the grass pitches.

Surely a tyre track or two does not create lasting damage and is it becoming a policy, especially within the clubs, to ban motorhomes from grass pitches?

peedee
still miffed


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Even if you did spin the wheels a little it would do no more damage than somebody with a tent and plastic groundsheet. I have just been on a site in the New Forest and the ground was saturated, but when I had left the pitch there was hardly any indication that my MH had been there


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I can well understand your annoyance, Pete.
On the other hand I can also understand the view of the site manager.

A couple of years ago I saw a motorhome driver digging himself out of a soft spot on a pitch on a campsite and to say it was a mess when he had finished is an understatement. It was the same pitch he had left in the morning for a day out and it hadn't rained. He'd just picked a different spot.
It does seem to be the policy of the Caravan Club to increase the number of hardstanding pitches on their sites and this seems a sensible thing to do.

I'm glad you found somewhere close by to accomodate you and that it didn't of itself spoil your holiday.
Oh and by the way, welcome back.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> Even if you did spin the wheels a little it would do no more damage than somebody with a tent and plastic groundsheet. I have just been on a site in the New Forest and the ground was saturated, but when I had left the pitch there was hardly any indication that my MH had been there


Hello fjmike

Which site were you on. Some parts of the NForest can get very very wet indeed. I live on the very edge of the NForest.

Hope you had a great time

Motorhomer


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We stopped at Matley Wood Near Lyndhurst. We chose this site for its lack of facilities so that we could try out everything (shower etc.) in our new Dethleff MH. Really enjoyed the site nice and quiet in umongst the trees.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> We stopped at Matley Wood Near Lyndhurst. We chose this site for its lack of facilities so that we could try out everything (shower etc.) in our new Dethleff MH. Really enjoyed the site nice and quiet in umongst the trees.


Hi

Glad you had a great & successful time. I dont live very far from Matley Wood Lyndhurst being our nearest camping supply shop.

Motorhomer


----------

